# Wieso sterben sie?



## hipsu (29. März 2009)

Hallöchen,

ich hab mal ne Frage. Ich habe hier jetzt schon öfters vom Fisch- und Forschsterben gelesen. Meistens wird es hiermit begründet:

So auch Ihr Teich von einer Eisdecke verschlossen war, erlitten die
__ Frösche ggf. Sauerstoffmangel und sind letztlich erstickt. Aufgrund der
niedrigen Temperaturen und der geringen Sonneneinstrahlung (evtl. geschl.
Schneedecke) werden die Unterwasserpflanzen kaum zur Belüftung des Teiches
beigetragen haben. Der Sauerstoffmangel mag durch einen zu hohen Besatz
sauerstoffzehrender Organismen (hierzu zählen sämtliche
Entwicklungsstadien von Wasserinsekten, Amphibien und Fischen) eingetreten
sein.


Aber ich meine das kann ja auch nicht so richtig hinhauen. Denn ich habe ja auch 25 Fische in meinem 1500l-Teich und davon ist auch keiner gestorben. Und den ganzen Winter lang hatten wir auch eine dicke Eisdecke und des öfteren lag auch Schnee noch drauf. Wir hatten auch nicht son teil was Luftblasen erzeugt, das einzige war ein Eisfreihalter welcher aber auch immer Innendrin zugefroren war. Also müsste es doch noch einen anderen Grund dafür geben oder? :?


----------



## Christine (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wieso sterben sie?*

Hallu Hipsu,

die Antwort hat Karsten schon gegeben - guckst Du hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/3


----------



## Marlowe (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wieso sterben sie?*

Moin Hipsu!


Seit wann hast Du denn diese -ich möchte sie "auffällig" nennen -

Besetzung des Teichs mit derartigen Fischen?

Sei gegrüßt aus der Nordseeregion,


Marlowe


----------



## Digicat (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wieso sterben sie?*

Servus

Gerade entdeckt:


> 13. Februar 2008, 14:29 Uhr
> 
> TÖDLICHER PILZ
> 
> ...


----------



## hipsu (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wieso sterben sie?*



Marlowe schrieb:


> Moin Hipsu!
> 
> 
> Seit wann hast Du denn diese -ich möchte sie "auffällig" nennen -
> ...



hmm ich hoffe ich habe das jetzt richtig verstanden, meinst du das ich zu viele fische für den teich habe. weis ich schon. hätte eigentlich nur die goldis aber musste die kois aufnehmen, mein bekannter hatte niemanden wo sie noch hinkönnten. werde sich jetzt bald wieder verkaufen sodass ich nur wieder meine dicken fetten süßen goldis im teich habe. also nicht wundern über den besetz, war net eingeplant, aber wenn ich sie net genommen hätte wären sie in nem 300l teich geblieben und der ist auch nur 30 cm tief  ich denke nicht das viele nach dem winter übrig geblieben wären

@digicat ... hmmm ein pilz? 
habe heute auch bei mir im teich 2 tote __ frösche gefunden, nen kleinen und nen rießen großen fetten. könnte dies nicht auch vieleicht ansteckend auf fische sein? denn bei manchen heir in dem forum sind ja frösche und fische gestorben. muss ich jetzt angst um meine süßen goldis haben? wäre schade, habe die fetten schon sehr lange


----------



## Digicat (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wieso sterben sie?*

Servus

Leider kann ich Dir darauf keine Antwort geben .
Ob der Pilz auch auf Fische übertragbar ist.
Möglich 
Aber da Fische ja über Kiemen atmen ......
Denke nicht ....

Vielleicht weiß Karsten auf diesen speziellen Pilz eine Antwort


----------



## hipsu (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wieso sterben sie?*

ja gut sie atmen über kiemen aber dies sagt ja auch nix richtig über ansteckungsgefahr aus. also ich denke/ich befürchte das es sich doch übertragen tut, zwar nicht so schlimm aber......
weil in den teichen wo alle __ frösche gestorben sidn waren ja auch manchmal einige tote fische zu beklagen , in manchen teichen sogar alle. 
ich hoffe bei mir und allen anderen geschieht dies nicht auch noch :beeten :beeten :beeten


----------



## Marlowe (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wieso sterben sie?*

Hallo Hipsu!

Du wirst das Richtige machen, was die Fische angeht.
Deine Überlegungen deswegen teile ich, das 
ist eine feine Sache.

Du wirst noch viel Spaß mit Deinem persönlichen Stück Natur haben!


Herzlichst,

Marlowe


----------



## chromis (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wieso sterben sie?*

Hi,



> muss ich jetzt angst um meine süßen goldis haben?


ja schon, aber nicht wg. irgendeinem Pilz der __ Frösche befällt, sondern wg. deinem Besatz. Teichgröße und diese Menge an Fischen sind nicht in Einklang zubringen.


----------



## hipsu (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wieso sterben sie?*



chromis schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja schon, aber nicht wg. irgendeinem Pilz der __ Frösche befällt, sondern wg. deinem Besatz. Teichgröße und diese Menge an Fischen sind nicht in Einklang zubringen.



kuck mal weiter oben in meinem beiträgen, wer liest ist klar im vorteil


----------



## chromis (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wieso sterben sie?*

Dass du zumindest bei den Fischen noch keine Ausfälle hast, muss ja nicht bedeuten, dass der Besatz auf Dauer funktioniert. Du hast Koi(die können unter guten Bedingungen fast einen Meter groß werden) zusammen mit Goldfischen in 1500Liter. Wenn an dem Besatz nichts geändert wird, dann kommen unweigerlich die Probleme. Deshalb solltest du schnell wie möglich zusehen, dass du zumindest für die Koi eien Abnehmer findest.
In meinen Augen ist ein 1500l Teich auch nicht für Goldfische geeignet.


----------



## hipsu (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wieso sterben sie?*



hipsu schrieb:


> hmm ich hoffe ich habe das jetzt richtig verstanden, meinst du das ich zu viele fische für den teich habe. weis ich schon. hätte eigentlich nur die goldis aber musste die kois aufnehmen, mein bekannter hatte niemanden wo sie noch hinkönnten. werde sich jetzt bald wieder verkaufen sodass ich nur wieder meine dicken fetten süßen goldis im teich habe. also nicht wundern über den besetz, war net eingeplant, aber wenn ich sie net genommen hätte wären sie in nem 300l teich geblieben und der ist auch nur 30 cm tief  ich denke nicht das viele nach dem winter übrig geblieben wären



so da lesen ja nicht deine stärke zu sein scheint habe ich es mal schnell zitiert. ist deine frage damit beantwortet? MfG Benny


----------



## chromis (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wieso sterben sie?*


----------



## chromis (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wieso sterben sie?*



> ist deine frage damit beantwortet?


welche Frage


----------



## hipsu (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wieso sterben sie?*



chromis schrieb:


> welche Frage



mit frage meinte ich deinen text da das ich zu viele fische im teich habe und das es weniger werden sollten........

so ist das ebend, deine stärke ist nicht lesen, meine stärke ist nicht schreiben


----------



## Christine (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wieso sterben sie?*

Hallo Benny,

ich weiß noch etwas, was nicht Deine Stärke ist! :evil

Wenn Du nicht ganz schnell Deinen Umgangston anderen Usern gegenüber änderst, wie auch schon in Deinem Thread "Meine kleine Oase" von meinen Kollegen angemerkt, dann gibt es demnächst 

Forenmitglieder wie Rainer, die ihre Freizeit und ihren Wissen einsetzen, um Youngstern wie Dir teichtechnisch auf die Sprünge zu helfen, haben ein wenig mehr Respekt verdient.

Wenn Du also weiterhin Deine Fragen beantwortet haben möchtest, dann reiß Dich am Riemen.

Mit (noch) freundichen Grüßen

Christine


----------



## hipsu (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wieso sterben sie?*

Hallöle erstmal,

da ist wohl heute jemand mit dem falschen fuß aufgestanden? 

War ja nicht unfreundlich gemeint eher als Spaß aber naja manche scheinen sowas ja nicht zu verstehen


----------



## elkop (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wieso sterben sie?*

also benny, wenn man das spaßig sein net kann, dann darf man niemand dafür geißeln, wenn der spaß net verstanden wird. deutlich sagen, was man sagen will, dann wird man auch nicht falsch verstanden. das ist ein guter rat von einer, der die deutsche sprache sehr am herzen liegt. und ein guter umgangston auch. ja. 
lg elke


----------

